# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013 – ПОСЛЕДНИЙ КИБЕРФЕСТИВАЛЬ ГОДА

## Labs

В минувшую субботу прошел заключительный сезон международного киберфестиваля TECHLABS CUP 2013. Лучшие команды Казахстана сражались за призовой фонд, общий размер которого составил $16500.

Заключительной в этом году битвой стали соревнования на TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013. 7 декабря огромное количество зрителей пришли понаблюдать за зрелищными боями, которые развернулись в ТЦ «Прайм Плаза». Помимо денежного приза победители получили квоты на следующий сезон киберфестиваля, который состоится в Москве в наступающем году.

Среди представленных дисциплин были любимые всеми зрителями World of Tanks, League of Legends, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive и Dota 2. А для посетителей торгового центра были организованы мини-чемпионаты по FIFA и Tekken Tag Tournament 2.

В соревнованиях по World of Tanks принимали участие команды PUSH и ALGA. Выиграв подряд 4 карты, команда PUSH получила звание лучшей в сезоне и унесла с собой главный приз. Их соперникам досталась только утешительная награда:

1 место – PUSH – $3000
2 место – ALGA – 75.000 золота на команду

«Поклонников киберспорта, несомненно, заинтересовал как сам фестиваль, так и шоу-матч между лучшими танкистами Казахстана. Это укрепило нашу уверенность в необходимости двигаться дальше. Запуск турнирной лиги Wargaming для этого региона в 2014 году станет следующим шагом по развитию киберспорта в стране», – сообщил руководитель киберспортивного направления компании Wargaming в России и странах СНГ Алексей Кузнецов.

По дисциплине League of Legends в финале встретились TITANS eSports и Team Empire. Только что сформированную команду Team Empire обыграли TITANS eSports со счетом 2:0. Распределение призового фонда выглядит следующим образом:

1 место – $3500
2 место – $1500

По Counter Strike: Global Offensive в финальных сражениях принимали участие команды HMS и xPlayers. С большим отрывом на двух картах победили участники команды xPlayers. Так распределился выигрыш:

1 место – $2500
2 место – $1000

В финале по Dota 2 оппонентами команды NEXT.KZ стали победители отборочных соревнований – команда The League. Со счетом 2:0 неожиданно для всех The League одержали верх над своими оппонентами и унесли с собой главный приз: 

1 место – $2500
2 место – $1000

Генеральный директор проекта TECHLABS CUP CIS Алексей Бурдыко дал следующий комментарий: «TECHLABS CUP KZ 2013 стал отличным завершением сезона. Интерес зрителей еще раз подтвердил статус киберспорта в Казахстане как основного увлечения среди молодежи. Будем рады будущим встречам с поклонниками киберспорта в этом регионе».

Благодаря партнерам фестиваля: компаниям Wargaming.net, Riot Games, WD, ASUS, Beeline, Steel Series, Kingston, Epicgear и Alser – у зрителей была возможность получить огромное число подарков и приятных впечатлений. На своих стендах компании демонстрировали современные гаджеты и игры, а также разыгрывали ценные призы.

Сезон 2013 года можно считать закрытым. Следующий год организаторы обещают представить зрителям очень насыщенную программу. И начнется марафон TECHLABS CUP 2014 с Москвы.

В течение года TECHLABS CUP 2013 на своих страницах в социальных сетях www.vk.com/techlabscup и www.facebook.com/techlabscup разыгрывает ценные призы.

Узнать актуальную информацию о TECHLABS CUP 2013:

Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.pro
Официальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscup
Официальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscup
Официальная страница в Twitter: www.twitter.com/techlabs_event 
Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv

----------

